# New with Hashimoto's & need help



## Chinamom (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the boards and am thankful to have this resource available.

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in May 2011. My lab results were as follows:

CRP My result: 0.50 Reference Range: 0.01-0.82

Thyroid Peroxidase My result: 371 Reference Range: 0 - 34

Anytithyroglobulin Ab <20 Reference Range: 0 - 40

The dr. said to come back in three months for more blood work, which would be this August, 2011.

In this past month or so I have felt increasingly awful. Exhausted beyond belief, and struggling to get through the day. I did go get more blood work done on Monday (8/29/11) of this week and the nurse called with results today that she said "were in the normal T-3 and T-4 range".

I don't know the numbers yet. I told her I had been feeling awful and she said to arrange a dr. appointment. I was able to get in to see the doc tomorrow.

Does anyone here have any other explanations for why I am feeling so awful? If I am not needing medication (Synthroid) for the Hashi's yet, shouldn't I feel normal?

I would appreciate any information I could get. I am just not feeling myself and for someone who has always worked hard physically and has usually had boundless energy (we have a two acre garden), this is really hard to deal with and I want to know what is going on with my body. I just can't seem to push past the exhaustion.

Many thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chinamom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to the boards and am thankful to have this resource available.
> 
> ...


See if you can get copies of your lab tests. We need the results and the ranges.

It sure sounds like something is going on w/your thyroid.

Here are tests that I recommend just in case you want to use the link to look some stuff up. Knowledge is power.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies, http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

C-Reactive Protein is kind of high. Combine that w/ the TPO and the smattering of Thyroglobulin Ab, it could be suggestive of autoimmune thyroid disease. Or some other autoimmune disease.

We will have to see TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 results with ranges for further evaluation.

Welcome!


----------



## Chinamom (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you Jan for the information. I appreciate it so much. Figuring out what all these numbers mean gets a bit confusing!

I did have a thyroid biopsy done in May 2011. There is a benign almost 1 inch nodule on my thyroid. The doc could feel the swelling during the regular physical and scheduled the ultrasound, and then the biopsy.

I have been fatigued for the past year or so and some of my hair has started falling out, especially around the forehead hairline. I am a female age 42.

I did just get more blood work done and the results came back "within normal ranges" and so they are going to test me again in 3 months. The results were as follows:

TSH 0.57 uIU/ml (reference range: 0.46-4.68)

Free T4 1.10 ng/dl (reference range: 0.71-1.85)

Can you give me any insight as to what all that means?

I can also tell you that 25 years ago I had an MRI and they found a pituitary tumor. I was told nothing needed to be done and haven't worried about it since (I forgot all about it). Could this also be impacting my thyroid?

I am sorry to bombard you with questions; this is all Greek to me and it is hard to understand the test themselves much less the results.

Thank you so much for your time. What a service you do for so many! Words cannot express my appreciation.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chinamom said:


> Thank you Jan for the information. I appreciate it so much. Figuring out what all these numbers mean gets a bit confusing!
> 
> I did have a thyroid biopsy done in May 2011. There is a benign almost 1 inch nodule on my thyroid. The doc could feel the swelling during the regular physical and scheduled the ultrasound, and then the biopsy.
> 
> ...


Hi there! Firstly, thank you so much for your very kind words.

Okay; the mid-range of the Free T4 as given by your lab is 1.28 which means your result is quite below that which is not good for you need ample T4 to convert to Free T3 which is your active hormone.

Here is some info on that.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

And, I advise you to insist on the FREE T3 test for if in fact the TSH, FT4 and FT3 are all low (your TSH and FT4 already is), that would "suggest" Pituitary.

Thyroid-stimulating hormone-secreting tumors. When a pituitary tumor overproduces thyroid-stimulating hormone, your thyroid gland makes too much of the hormone thyroxine. This is a rare cause of hyperthyroidism, or overactive thyroid disease. Hyperthyroidism can accelerate your body's metabolism, causing:

Sudden weight loss
Rapid or irregular heartbeat
Nervousness or irritability

When to see a doctor.....

If you develop signs and symptoms that may be associated with a pituitary tumor, see your doctor to determine the exact cause. Pituitary tumors often can be treated effectively to return your hormone levels to normal and alleviate your signs and symptoms.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/pituitary-tumors/DS00533/DSECTION=symptoms

So, I do believe you need to have a re-check on possible pituitary involvement.

Do you agree?

Questions are my cup of tea! That's how I learn the answers!! Ha, ha!


----------



## Chinamom (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you for your help Andros.

I am still feeling crummy and will be heading back to my doctor most likely. Apparently hoping it will just go away isn't working, lol.

Your helpfulness is so appreiciated.

Chinamom


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chinamom said:


> Thank you for your help Andros.
> 
> I am still feeling crummy and will be heading back to my doctor most likely. Apparently hoping it will just go away isn't working, lol.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you! Well..................................I have often wished for a magic wand so I could just wave it your way and you would be all better but alas; things don't work that way. Not in the real world anyway.

So, yes............................please have a talk w/your doctor and by all means let us know what transpires. Something is afoot; that is for sure!


----------

